# AMD PHENOM II X6 2.8GHz 60+°C



## dharmil007 (Jun 30, 2011)

i Have a bIg problem of temprature here, guyz can u pls. help me out.

All of the Components of my system are always hot &temprature goes upto 60°C
i DOnt know what to do, it affects adversly on performence.
Due to which my PC is very slow.

i Have :-
*AMD PHENOM II X6 2.8GHz
GIGABYTE MOTHERBOARD 880-GM-UD2H
4GB DDR3 KINGSTON DUAL-CHANNEL RAM
500GB WDC HDD
WINDOWS 7 ULTIMATE 64-BiT.
*

Due to this temp, it is not even getting to its half the potential & just ****in crazy slow.


i Have one BiG 120mm fan {there is only 1fan space}, a good Heat Sink which comes with the processor & one side of my CPU is alwayz open to pass some amount of air

So pls. guyz tell me what else is there


----------



## ajai5777 (Jun 30, 2011)

60°C is not that high for a phenom.Also it might not be the reason for performance loss.Worry only if it goes above 70s.You need to re apply TIM to lower the temperatures.


----------



## dharmil007 (Jun 30, 2011)

ajai5777 said:


> 60°C is not that high for a phenom.Also it might not be the reason for performance loss.Worry only if it goes above 70s.You need to re apply TIM to lower the temperatures.



what is TIM ???
& how do i apply iT ??


----------



## Tenida (Jun 30, 2011)

TIM is thermal compound paste that apply between processor and hsf to cool the processor.Use rice grain method to apply over the processor.But before u have to first clean the proccy with isotope alcohol.


----------



## dharmil007 (Jun 30, 2011)

Tenida said:


> TIM is thermal compound paste that apply between processor and hsf to cool the processor.Use rice grain method to apply over the processor.But before u have to first clean the proccy with isotope alcohol.



heyy man slow down ..... i dont know the meaning of these words u are speaking ...... can u pls. explain me 'coz i havent done it at all.
& what is the cost of TiM
& does it have any SiDeffect on proccessor ???


----------



## giprabu (Jun 30, 2011)

ajai5777 said:


> 60°C is not that high for a phenom.Also it might not be the reason for performance loss.Worry only if it goes above 70s.You need to re apply TIM to lower the temperatures.



nope.... 60 degrees might be normal but simply 60 all the time means there has to be a problem..

my proccy's temp is 44-45 at idle and 56-58 at max load.. it might sometimes touch 60 after hours of gaming.. 

@dharmil007 : wats the temp. rite after system start up ?? and where do you keep your cabinet ?


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 30, 2011)

Which cabinet do you have?


----------



## dharmil007 (Jun 30, 2011)

giprabu said:


> nope.... 60 degrees might be normal but simply 60 all the time means there has to be a problem..
> 
> my proccy's temp is 44-45 at idle and 56-58 at max load.. it might sometimes touch 60 after hours of gaming..
> 
> @dharmil007 : wats the temp. rite after system start up ?? and where do you keep your cabinet ?



what do u use to detect the temprature of ur PC ?

hmmm .... no i dont think so that it is always @ 60
When i m using it, then it stays around 50-55 & normally at ideal it stays around 45.

But due that heat, other components heat up very fast, like RAM & HDD as well as my mobo

i keep cabinet on table beside me, in an open space.



Cybertonic said:


> Which cabinet do you have?



i Have TAG cabinet


----------



## Tenida (Jun 30, 2011)

dharmil007 said:


> heyy man slow down ..... i dont know the meaning of these words u are speaking ...... can u pls. explain me 'coz i havent done it at all.
> & what is the cost of TiM
> & does it have any SiDeffect on proccessor ???



*Thermal Compound-* Thermal grease (also called thermal gel, thermal compound, thermal paste, heat paste, heat sink paste, heat transfer compound, heat transfer paste (HTP) or heat sink compound) is a fluid substance, originally with properties akin to grease, which increases the thermal conductivity of a thermal interface by filling microscopic air-gaps present due to the imperfectly flat and smooth surfaces of the components; the compound has far greater thermal conductivity than air (but far less than metal). In electronics, it is often used to aid a component's thermal dissipation via a heat sink.
*
Types of thermal Paste-*
*Ceramic*-based thermal grease has generally good thermal conductivity and is usually composed of a ceramic powder suspended in a liquid or gelatinous silicone compound, which may be described as 'silicone paste' or 'silicone thermal compound'. The most commonly used ceramics and their thermal conductivities (in units of W/(m ·K)) are:[1] beryllium oxide (218), aluminum nitride (170), aluminum oxide (39), zinc oxide (21), and silicon dioxide (1). Thermal grease is usually white in colour since these ceramics are all white in powder form.
* Metal*-based thermal grease contain solid metal particles (usually silver or aluminum). It has a better thermal conductivity[citation needed] (and is more expensive) than ceramic-based grease.

*Carbon based*. There are products based on with carbon-based conductors, using diamond powder,[2][3][4] or short carbon fibers [1], they have the best thermal conductivity[citation needed] and are generally more expensive than metal-based thermal grease.
*
    Liquid metal based*. Some thermal pastes are made of liquid metal alloys of gallium. These are rare and expensive.

*Purpose-* Thermal grease is primarily used in the electronics and computer industries to assist a heat sink to draw heat away from a semiconductor component such as an integrated circuit or transistor.

Thermally conductive paste improves the efficiency of a heatsink by filling air gaps that occur when the imperfectly flat and smooth surface of a heat generating component is pressed against the similar surface of a heatsink, air being approximately 8000 times less efficient at conducting heat (see thermal conductivity) than, for example, aluminum (a common heatsink material).[5] Surface imperfections and departure from perfect flatness inherently arise from limitations in manufacturing technology and range in size from visible and tactile flaws such as machining marks or casting irregularities to sub-microscopic ones not visible to the naked eye.

Good Thermal paste= Cooler master Thermal Paste HTK 002

[YOUTUBE]o7rPqCvCt0g[/YOUTUBE]

Before buying thermal compound i will suggest u to clean the heatsink of the CPU fan.Sometimes dust also make cpu quite heat.


----------



## topgear (Jul 1, 2011)

dharmil007 said:


> what do u use to detect the temprature of ur PC ?
> 
> hmmm .... no i dont think so that it is always @ 60
> When i m using it, then it stays around 50-55 & normally at ideal it stays around 45.
> ...



what software you use to monitor temps ?

Your Idle temp is fine and when you use it - I assume you are playing games or encoding vids and thats' the load temp and 60C of load temp is not very high.

Make sure you cabinet has at-least 3 fans ( 2 intake + 1 exhaust ) or get a better cabinet like NZXT or Cm Elite 430


----------



## giprabu (Jul 1, 2011)

dharmil007 said:


> what do u use to detect the temprature of ur PC ?
> 
> hmmm .... no i dont think so that it is always @ 60
> *When i m using it, then it stays around 50-55* & normally at ideal it stays around 45.
> ...



for casual uses it shouldn't reach 55.. otherwise, your system is at perfect conditions.. no need to worry.. 

well ... i use cpuid hwmonitor for temp. readings.


----------



## topgear (Jul 2, 2011)

HWmonitor/HWmonitor Pro is good - another great temp monitoring app is Hwinfo - it can show a huge amount of infos


----------

